# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  فيفيان عازار تتألق في القاهرة..شاهد الصور

## Sad Story

للمرة الأولى تطل الفنانة فيفيان عازار على الجمهور المصري من خلال حفلة ضخمة نظمت على مسرح ضخم وكبير يسع الآلاف في نادي الزهور في القاهرة، حيث غنت فيفيان أمام الجمهور أغنياتها حيث أضفت على الجمهور أجواء المرح والفرح خصوصاً عندما غنت أغنية "زحمة يا دنيا زحمة"، التي اعادت توزيعها الموسيقي بشكل جديد أحبه الناس. وكانت فيفيان قد شاركت هذه الحفلة الضخمة كل من المطربة كارول سماحة والفنان المصري رامي صبري. 

[shfaf2]http://images.alwatanvoice.com/images/topics/8048542181/2.jpg[/shfaf2]

[shfaf2]http://images.alwatanvoice.com/images/topics/8034542181/3.jpg[/shfaf2]

[shfaf2]http://images.alwatanvoice.com/images/topics/8034542181/4.jpg[/shfaf2]

[shfaf2]http://images.alwatanvoice.com/images/topics/8034442181/5.jpg[/shfaf2]

[shfaf2]http://images.alwatanvoice.com/images/topics/8038442181/6.jpg[/shfaf2]

[shfaf2]http://images.alwatanvoice.com/images/topics/8034442181/7.jpg[/shfaf2]

[shfaf2]http://images.alwatanvoice.com/images/topics/8034442181/8.jpg[/shfaf2]

[shfaf2]http://images.alwatanvoice.com/images/topics/8044542181/9.jpg[/shfaf2]

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكله انا عندي تخلف فني...في كتير اسماء وصور مش عم بعرفهم نهائيا

مين هاي المجنونه  :Db465236ff: 
وشوفو بالصوره..والله زي العصابه



مشكور ساد ستوري

----------


## Sad Story

> وشوفو بالصوره..والله زي العصابه


وانا كمان والله ما بعرفها ولا سمعت باسمها قبل هيك وفعلا شكلهم عصابة

----------


## Sad Story

ميسم نحاس : أغنية جديدة وحفل في دبي



بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك ، تحيي الفنانة ميسم نحاس حفلة غنائية إلى جانب الفنانين فارس كرم وماجد المهندس ، وذلك في 10 ديسمبر في فندق البستان – دبي . 
وتستغل نحاس زيارتها إلى دبي لإجراء مقابلات صحافية وتلفزيونية ، تعود بعدها إلى لبنان لتسجل أغنية جديدة باللهجة المصرية ، من كلمات الشاعر وليد زريقة وألحان سمير صفير . تتميز الأغنية بأنها رومانسية ، تحاكي القلب والوجدان ، وهي من إنتاج شركة " روتانا " ، ويُتوقع صدورها مع بداية العام الجديد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

رغم ثقافتي الفنية العالية لكن طلعت ما بعرفها  :Db465236ff: 

لعاد زحمة الدنيا .. سوالفك يا فيفيان

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Sad Story 					 
> _ميسم نحاس : أغنية جديدة وحفل في دبي
> 
> 
> 
> بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك ، تحيي الفنانة ميسم نحاس حفلة غنائية إلى جانب الفنانين فارس كرم وماجد المهندس ، وذلك في 10 ديسمبر في فندق البستان – دبي . 
> وتستغل نحاس زيارتها إلى دبي لإجراء مقابلات صحافية وتلفزيونية ، تعود بعدها إلى لبنان لتسجل أغنية جديدة باللهجة المصرية ، من كلمات الشاعر وليد زريقة وألحان سمير صفير . تتميز الأغنية بأنها رومانسية ، تحاكي القلب والوجدان ، وهي من إنتاج شركة " روتانا " ، ويُتوقع صدورها مع بداية العام الجديد_


عالالق عرفتهم...ميسم وفارس كرم وماجد المهندس



شكرا عالخبر :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Paradise

شكرا برادايس على الاخبار 
مع اني ما بعرف فيفيان وعمري ما سمعت عنها

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_شكله انا عندي تخلف فني...في كتير اسماء وصور مش عم بعرفهم نهائيا

مين هاي المجنونه 
وشوفو بالصوره..والله زي العصابه



مشكور ساد ستوري
_


 والله ابن اختي جنبي وقال نفس الشي 
شو هاي عصابة  :Db465236ff: 

واخوه اللي عمره 4 سنين بئولي هاي رقاصة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

العين الطرّاقة تطرقها على هالمنظر  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكور ساد ستوري

----------


## غسان

_اجيت بدي اكتب مين فيفان هاي ... لقيت ماحد عارفها .._

----------

